# Craftsman Collet for 32017541



## halschmidt (Aug 3, 2010)

I am looking for a 1/2" collet for Craftsman router and found it a nightmare. Nobody seems to know the correct part number. The one I have is pressed together and I cannot get it apart. They sell non returnable collets in 2 pieces and do not say what the size is. The guy at Sears said they were made by Porter Cable. Any one know the solution?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello Hal,see that you have been a member for 4 years and your first post.
So let see if we can help, try this 
Collet 1/2 Inch [3550721000] - $4.48 at eReplacementParts.com
I believe this should work.
Most collet and nuts snap together


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Hal.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Hal.


----------

